# Need some direction, maybe some advise or even criticism.. yes, am a bit lost



## marty73 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hello from Brisbane, Australia. Ok, to sum it up.. I lived in London, met a girl, we weren't right for each other (we admitted this to each other, it was just a fling), she fell pregnant, I wasn't interested, she harassed me for a r'ship and to give it a go, so I did (I was turning 30, hey, maybe it's meant to be). I ended the r'ship a year later after we got married (for visa reasons to Australia) as I wasn't happy with her and the r'ship (I just wasn't ready) but she begged me to give it another go, so I did (and still regret this decision). We then go through the normal process of buying a house, she falls pregnant again.. and 4 years later it's been a bumpy ride, but the kids and family life-style has been really good and I've stuck around because I adore and love my children (and it hasn't all been that bad). I, myself am a big kid and the kids love me. My wife is very mature, we are very different. I've decided to end the r'ship as friends tell me to stay in an unhappy r'ship for the sake of the children is not healthy... but then she tells me she is pregnant again (my fault, I should have got the snip, but I feel she has let it happen). I'm about to walk out the door, or even just continue on trying to make it work, but her being pregnant again I have turned on her, I don't love her, I resent her, I'm miserable and lost.. my mind says do the right thing, as I have done, but my heart is dead. She expects or hopes for me to hang around. Yes, I have been a lousy husband (but a good father), I have my faults, I've seen a counselor to sort myself out and feel that I am okay, and my wife reminds me it is all my fault (even in the joint counselor sessions), though she does have her faults, but the type of person who is never wrong and never says sorry (her sister tells me she has been like this all her life). I could just grow up and accept what has happened, try and make it work, but am not excited about current events and believe I should pack up and leave, but easier said than done......... your thoughts? :scratchhead:


----------



## somuchinlove (Oct 10, 2011)

If you are that unhappy, you should end the marriage. You can still be a great father to your children. It seems as though you have been trying to get out of this relationship for years. It looks like you have made a very good attempt at making it work, but you can't force what isn't there. At this point, in order for you to continue to be a good father, you need to get away from your wife


----------

